# SVG Angiography only



## hipmom916 (Jul 14, 2011)

MD brought a pt to the lab 1 wk post intracoroany stenting. He only visulized the graft he stented. Would 93455 - 52 be the correct coding for this?


----------



## Jess1125 (Jul 15, 2011)

hipmom916 said:


> MD brought a pt to the lab 1 wk post intracoroany stenting. He only visulized the graft he stented. Would 93455 - 52 be the correct coding for this?



Yes. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

